# RBP or PACU?



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

wondering if i got ripped off


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

RBP


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

100 % RED-BELLIED PIRANHA.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

pygo


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice pickup dude


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

good luck with your RBP's.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

RBP they got them jaws


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

